# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  آموزش ساخت GlassButton توسط نرم افزار expression Blend

## bachebahal_1363

آموزش ساخت GlassButton توسط نرم افزار expression Blend رو در زیر می زارم :
منبع (Creating the Glass Button: The all new, complete tutorial by Martin Grayson (http://blogs.msdn.com/mgrayson))

----------


## bachebahal_1363

سلام خدمت دوستان
اگر کسی آموزش و sample از کار با نرم افزار expression Blend داشت اینجا قرار بده .
ممنون

----------


## Amir Oveisi

به لینک های زیر توجه کنید!

----------


## bachebahal_1363

> به لینک های زیر توجه کنید!


خوب اگر در اون تاپیک به تاریخ ها نگاهی بندازیم واقعا دلسرد می شیم :
آخرین پست آموزشی 21 مرداد
امروز 22 شهریور
اگر آموزش بالا رو دانلود کرده باشید می بینید که آموزشگر با یک زبان بسیار روان و در عین حال با نمایش قدم به قدم مراحل انجام کار به صورت عکس یک آموزش بسیار ملموس رو به نمایش می زاره و خواننده با دنبال کردن مراحل هم به تجربیاتش افزوده می شه هم مراحل رو با انجام همزمان پروژه دنبال می کنه .
خوب این نوع آموزش با آموزش فقط محیط نرم افزاری و یادگیری فقط محیط IDE زمین تا آسمون فرق می کنه . 
به نظر من در اون تاپیک اگر به مثال ها و آموزش های تصویری بها داده بشه نتیجه بهتری به دست میاد . 
البته این فقط در مورد اون تاپیک مصداق نداره بلکه در مورد تاپیک WPF که باز هم اگر به تاریخ ها نگاهی بندازیم منتظر موندن برای ترجمه نزدیک به یک ماه زمان می بره (البته برای هر پست) خوب این زمان برای یادگیری یعنی فاجعه.
در صورتیکه بنده 3 روزه Microsoft Expression Studio رو دانلود کردم و در این مدت با آموزش هایی که به صورت تصویری دانلود کردم پیشرفت بسزایی داشتم . 
البته نباید از زحمات دوستان چشم پوشی کرد در هر صورت ترجمه و تایپ با توجه به مشغله های کاری بسیار طاقت فرسا است .

----------


## Amir Oveisi

دوست عزیز هیچ کس نباید منتظر بمونه که با خوندن اون تاپیک های آموزشی مطلبی رو یاد بگیره و در اصل هم این چنین تاپیک هایی برای این هدفایجاد نشده اند بلکه هدف اصلی از ایجاد چنین تاپیک هایی یادگیری در آینده نزدیک است و نه حال! یعنی بعد از مثلا 6 ماه که مطالب مورد نظر به صورت کامل در تاپیک آموزش داده شوند اون موقع یک منبع تقریبا به روز و فارسی خواهیم داشت که میتونه موجب یادگیری افراد بسیاری از اون تاریخ به بعد باشه...

موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> خوب ....


سلام ( همه متنتون را نقل قول نکردم که فضای بیخودی نگیره)...
همانطور که همه می دانند، فروم جای آموزش نیست. بلکه محل بحث و پرسش و پاسخه.. حال اگر دوستانی پیدا می شوند و محلی را برای آموزش ایجاد می کنند، این لطف و بزرگواری این افراد را می رسونه که از وقت، کار و بسیاری چیز های دیگه خودشون میزنند تا سودی به دیگران برسانند.
---
و اما در مورد تاپیک WPF :
همانطور که در پست اول اون تاپیک ذکر شد 



> به دلیل اینکه اموزش به صورت متن می باشد، طبیعتا سرعت آن نسبت به کلاس های حضوری کمتر خواهد بود. چون مجبور خواهم بود که علاوه بر ترجمه منابع مختلف، جهت جمع آوری یک مطلب، عکس های مربوطه را نیز با نرم افزار های مربوطه ایجاد و چنانچه مبحث دارای کد برنامه هم باشد، آن ها را هم مهیا کنم. پس خواهشا صبر به خرج دهید و انتظار تکمیل شدن این آموزش را در چندین روز نداشته باشید. چون این مبحث جدیده و منابع فارسی برای آن وجود نداره.. انشاء الله بتوان یک منبع خوب فارسی در این زمینه پس از این آموزش داشته باشیم


همانطور که در بالا اشاره شده، تنها ترجمه نیست،!!! ( ساده ترین کار ترجمست که کمترین وقت را می گیره)
علاوه بر این ، تنها بین دو پست، 1 ماه فاصله افتاده..  ونیز حجم مطالب را اگر دقت کنید، فرق این تاپیک را با سایر تایپک های آموزشی می بینید!!!
هر پست این تاپیک می تونست به 3 پست تقسیم بندی بشه که در این صورت بیش از 100 پست می شد. و آن وقت میدید که بین هر پست حد اکثر 2 روز یا شایدم کمتر وقفه میافتاد...!!!
---------
علاوه بر این مطالب،  در تاپیکی که مربوط به بحث در زمینه همون تاپیک می باشد، دوست عزیزی (sajadlove ) پیشنهاد داده بودند که :



> اافراد(البته اگه وجود داشته باشن که دارن...) مقاله هاشون رو برای شما pm بدن و شما با دسته بندی و مرتب کردن مطالبشون بحثتون رو ادامه بدید که مشکل وقتتون هم تا حدودی رفع بشه.......


اما متاسفانه غیر از خود ایشون که یک بار مطلبی برای بنده ارسال کردند و در تاپیکی با نام خودشون پست شد، کس دیگری پیدا نشد که همکاری کنه... و  این در حالی است که در همون  تاپیک کاربران دیگری با بحث های حاشیه ای و ... خواستند موضوع را به حاشیه بکشونند که البته به لطف  و همکاری دوستانی چون جناب مداح موفق نشدند و پس از مدتی !!!
--------------
پس از پیشنهاد sajadlove ، آقای مداح پست اول تاپیک را edit کردند :



> ***ویرایش شده توسط مدیر بخش - علیرضا مداح**
> لطفا" از ارسال پست در این تاپیک خودداری نمایید و نظرات و مباحث مد نظر خود را در تاپیک بحث و گفتگو در مورد تاپیک آموزش WPF مطرح نمایید . 
> توجه کنید در صورتیکه تمایل به همکاری با جناب کیانی را دارید ، از طریق PM با ایشان قضیه را مطرح کنید ، /
> 
> باتشکر


ولی متاسفانه غیر از همان یک موردی که عرض کردم، نمونه دیگری پیدا نشد..!!!
----------
البته به هیچ عنوان دلم نمی خواست که این صحبت ها اینجا گفته بشه و لی چون این چندمین باره که این موضوعات پیش میاد، عرض کردم.

----------


## bachebahal_1363

اول خدمت دوست عزیزم جناب آقای کیانی سلام عرض می کنم
من واقعا از مطالب شما کمال استفاده رو می برم ، واقعا پر محتوا و کاملا اصولی مطالب رو پیش می برید و من به جرات می تونم بگم تمامی پست های شما رو مطالعه کردم .
اول باید عرض کنم که در مورد 



> همانطور که همه می دانند، فروم جای آموزش نیست. بلکه محل بحث و پرسش و پاسخه..


پرسش و پاسخ یعنی آموزش ، شما زمانی که اطلاعاتی در یک مورد خاص دارید و در اختیار سوال کننده که اطلاعی در اون زمینه نداره قرار می دهید در واقع اطلاعات خود رو به اون منتقل می کنید و در حقیقت به اون آموزش می دهید . 
حالا اگر کسی شروع به تاپیکی در مورد آموزشی خاص و به طور گسترده می کنه اصولی ترین روش این هست که آموزش ها به صورت بصری و همجنین با در نظر گرفتن یک پروژه خاص به توضیح موارد ریز نیز بپردازد . 
البته در مورد تاپیک شما سرعت تاپیک ها و پست ها بسیار خوب و جامع هست . 
بنده با نظرات sajadlove موافقم و این موضوع می تونه به پربار شدن و سریعتر به مقصد رسیدن تاپیک می شه . 
اما به نظر من قراردادن آموزش های بصری حتی با زبان ساده انگلیسی که ثلیث و روان نوشته شده باشه تا کسانی که مهارت کمی در ترجمه زبان دارند هم به راحتی بتونند با اون ارتباط بر قرار کرده و در مثل گلیم خود را از آب بیرون بکشند ، نه اینکه هیچ اشکالی نداره بلکه آموزش گیرنده رو مجبور به درگیر کردن مستقیم با پروژه و درک اعمالی که انجام سده و می گیرد داشته باشند  .
ممنون از توجه شما ...

----------

